# False driver door ajar alarm - Cruze 1.4 - 2017



## BelAir1962 (Oct 13, 2020)

While driving at -15 C, I got a false driver door ajar alarm and simultaneously the dome light turned on. I can't lock the door with any exterior door button. If I lock the doors with the keyless remote, I can unlock the door with any exterior door buttons. The interior lock-unlock rocker switches (driver & passenger) work fine.
Could it be a failure of the Body Control Module (GM 13594614) or the driver door lock assembly ?
Thank you for any hint.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Any ice or snow jamming the actuator? This cold spell is really creating havoc on a lot of vehicles. I would try and warm the car up in a garage or something and see if the problem goes away?


----------



## BelAir1962 (Oct 13, 2020)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Any ice or snow jamming the actuator? This cold spell is really creating havoc on a lot of vehicles. I would try and warm the car up in a garage or something and see if the problem goes away?


The car spent 3 days in the garage at 5-10 C and the problem is still there. I think it is a dealer job anyway - I could change the BCM but I do not have the programming tool. Thank you for you suggestion.

…


----------

